# Tuna fish...................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

How do you like your tuna?
White bread? Wheat? Bagel?

Mayo? Onions? Celery?

How do you like yours?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Usually the tinned stuff in oil and black pepper on its own but I really can't stand the stink for too long.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

We sometimes eat tinned tuna tout simple as part of a salad meal; but our favourite is a (gluten-free) pasta & grated cheese & white sauce dish, oven -baked with crushed potato crisps on top. With a glass of wine, this is delicious - but then, anything is.


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

It is pointless for me to speak about how I used to enjoy it. I wouldn't touch it with a twenty foot pole today. The ocean is poisoned....beyond belief apparently. Search latest radiation reports on tuna.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Gilberto said:


> The ocean is poisoned....beyond belief apparently.


Have you heard what fish do in it?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd prefer tuna minus the heavy metals salts. Matter of fact, I eat only fish lower in the food chain nowadays; reduced concentrations.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> We sometimes eat tinned tuna tout simple as part of a salad meal; but our favourite is a (gluten-free) *pasta & grated cheese & white sauce dish, oven -baked with crushed potato crisps on top*. With a glass of wine, this is delicious - but then, anything is.


My wife does that, maybe once a month...delicious. Many can't get by the word tuna...probably from the horrible dishes they were fed as a kid. My worst one was a combo of jello and tuna.

I agree with the poisonous ocean thought. What a shame, about the money spent on outer space and not our oceans.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

swimming in the sea
http://www.thefishsite.com/fishnews/21031/pacific-tuna-stocks-in-alarming-decline


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Quite dislike the taste of canned tuna, find it hard to conceal the taste when cooking with it. For me Tuna should be fresh as Sushi or as a steak on the "barbie"! (or frying pan), but I rarely eat it because of the environmental issues surrounding Tuna fishing (It is at least difficult to to get FSC certified fresh tuna in my neck of the woods!)...

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Sushi or sashimi (though in moderation, for the same reasons cited above). I ate the canned stuff when I was younger, but can't stand the thought of it now.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Way too many fraidy cats here. Nothin' to worry about.


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Gilberto said:


> Search latest radiation reports on tuna.


...aaaah, now I understand why I have superpowers and a green glow after eating Charlie!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I honestly don't like tuna. My parents love telling the story of how I first tried it at age 3 and instantly...um..."rejected" it...

That said, I have tried maguro sushi, but I still didn't really like it.


----------

